# "fish in a bag"



## suzy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi have started making "fish in a bag" for my next fair just wanted to know if anyone here has made them and how much you are getting for them?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 7, 2007)

I have made them for fairs. Because of the shape of the bag, there is way more soap in themthen people think. Mine are generally about 5 or 5 1/2oz & I can sell them fairly well for $4.00 a bag.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm kind of  newb, so maybe this is a silly question, but what is "fish in a bag?"


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.craftsayings.com/projects/kids/fish_in_bag/index.shtml.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 25, 2008)

Fish in a bag is so adorable!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 25, 2008)

The trick is to put a straight pin through the bag & into the fishes mouth to hold him in place untill the soap hardenes around him or he will flaot belly up. You also want to mist him well w/ alcohol so you don't get an air bubble around him when you pour & the soap fully attaches to the fish.


----------



## cambree (Aug 25, 2008)

sunshine said:
			
		

> I'm kind of  newb, so maybe this is a silly question, but what is "fish in a bag?"



Sunflower Hill Kids have some really cute ones.  I really like the "frog in a bog" soap bags too.  Very creative!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Aug 26, 2008)

I have never seen anything like this before. Very much adorable!


----------

